# Cockapoo owners club car stickers



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

The Cockapoo Owners Club has available car stickers of its logo which are being sold to raise money for the Hearing Dogs charity. It is something our members have been requesting and which enables us to raise money for a worthwhile charity.

If any of our members who do not go onto our FB page, would like to buy one, please feel free to PM me and I will give you the details. 

In the future we also hope to be selling car stickers of our banner, the proceeds of which will be going to the Labradoodle trust, and I will keep you informed as to availability.

The sticker logo is similar the the one in my avatar but has the clubs web address on it and is about the size of a car tax disk


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Just an update on this. We raised over £200 for the Hearing Dogs charity which we are delighted with.

The company that printed the logos for us have kindly donated another batch free of charge, so if anyone wants a Cockapoo Owners Club car sticker (a must have for the best dressed car look ), please order them directly from this PayPal address -

[email protected].

It really is a worthwhile charity, and the dogs provide a lifeline for people who have lost their hearing. If you can spare £2 please order one, thanks.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I paid for one a few days ago,just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine have arrived - they are really lovely


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ours arrived today - they are really great - thank you


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to order them, it is much appreciated


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Just ordered mine - waiting for it to arrive..

Good cause - I also sponsor Farley the cockapoo hearing dog....poo's are sooooo clever


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks jos, it is a worthwhile cause, they do such great work these dogs.


----------

